# 20V MAX* Lithium Ion Compact Drill/Driver Kit



## ChrisK (Dec 18, 2009)

You will give this 5 starts. I have one and it is great. Powerful, light, quick recharge.


----------



## Racer2007 (Jan 13, 2011)

> You will give this 5 starts. I have one and it is great. Powerful, light, quick recharge.
> 
> - ChrisK


+1 on that , I got mine in a Combo kit with the Impact driver and I used them right out of the box with no charging for at least 2 weeks. Set the clutch right and no problem setting screws flush in soft or hard wood.
Good choice by the Wife , sounds like a Keeper to me.


----------



## whope (Sep 15, 2011)

Thanks for the review and usefull information.

I would have to say that after my tablesaw, my cordless drill is my most used tool. I have an old 14 volt that I've had for 15 years and I still like it.


----------



## SSG (Sep 11, 2012)

I don't understand the 4 stars myself. You will be hard pressed to find a Dewalt tool that doesn't earn all 5 stars, not that every tool they make is good. However, your inexperience with this product doesn't mean this drill is not a 5 star product, in my opinion Dewalt nor the product itself did anything that was outside the scope of the user manual, Dewalts designed purpose of said tool, or for the sake of argument anything that the sales person at Lowes claimed it could or could not do. I am in no way saying that your review is bogus or that your opinion does not count, but we do in fact have a 5 star product with a 4 star rating. To further explain what I mean is if the 5 star rating was a percentage scale, and there is nothing higher than 100% and it would be very hard to produce less than 0%. a 4 star would be 80%, a C if you will. As far as battery operated tools, my 36 Volt Dewalt is 300 times better than my corded Dewalt. I wouldn't go as far as saying it is as good as a Milwaukee yet, but I would still give it a 5 star review. Considering its battery operated, I would think that would earn it better rating than the corded (in theory of course), as it functions just as well and is more portable per se. I have a DW130 VSR Drill and I promise that the 20V cordless isn't as powerful using it as a drill, especially if your drilling out holes for bench dog in hard maple. I'm not a Dewalt fan boy and I do not own a Dewalt cordless drill. If I were to buy one try a DCD995B and the moving parts are all metal. This is just my opinion. I have used a plethora of cordless tools, and I own Hitachi cordless drills, and Dewalt 18V out perform these less quality Hitachi drills. Dewalt is what most pro's turn too.


----------



## dbray45 (Oct 19, 2010)

I am a lot harder on these evails and don't just give out 5 stars on first use. It is great that out of the box it works but that is expected with a tool that was made for the trades as this was. The real test is over at least a little time. To me, two or three days is not a test - especially with a product with a battery.

I have had many tools that had batteries (and corded) that out of the box worked great, 2 months later they were in the trash. The money that I have spent on BS tools, I don't want to think about. This is one of the reasons that I have moved to using the hand tools that I have. Working on the deck last month, I used an old skil saw, my Milwaukee drill, and hand saws as my primary tools.

The funny thing is that some my 'go to' tools are HF - pneumatic chisel and a 4" diamond angle saw were very inexpensive and have lasted for years. I bought them figuring they were 'throw away' tools for the one job. When I am working on a project - home, shop, customer; the tools have to work every time and as a result, I am very strict on what I award for points.

For this reason, 5 stars is not something I give out easily. My Freud bits and blades get 5 stars. Some of my blades have been resharpened 2 times and are 6+ years old. They stay sharp, the cut is as smooth as silk, the carbide teeth are all there - I am impressed. For these reasons, given a choice, these WILL be replaced with like pieces when it is required. The bits cut very clean and the pieces fit very cleanly. I have bits from other companies and they all work very well and most of my profile bit sets are MLCS. These get 5 stars as well but the MLCS cabinet door bit profiles are a more basic profile. I have the Katana tongue and groove bits and these get 6 stars out of 5. My floor is a testament to the quality of these bits - more than 1/3 of the floor has their tongue and groove done with these bits and the floor - many years later, is tight.


----------



## Racer2007 (Jan 13, 2011)

> I don t understand the 4 stars myself. You will be hard pressed to find a Dewalt tool that doesn t earn all 5 stars, not that every tool they make is good. However, your inexperience with this product doesn t mean this drill is not a 5 star product, in my opinion Dewalt nor the product itself did anything that was outside the scope of the user manual, Dewalts designed purpose of said tool, or for the sake of argument anything that the sales person at Lowes claimed it could or could not do. I am in no way saying that your review is bogus or that your opinion does not count, but we do in fact have a 5 star product with a 4 star rating. To further explain what I mean is if the 5 star rating was a percentage scale, and there is nothing higher than 100% and it would be very hard to produce less than 0%. a 4 star would be 80%, a C if you will. *As far as battery operated tools, my 36 Volt Dewalt is 300 times better than my corded Dewalt.* I wouldn t go as far as saying it is as good as a Milwaukee yet, but I would still give it a 5 star review. Considering its battery operated, I would think that would earn it better rating than the corded (in theory of course), as it functions just as well and is more portable per se. I have a DW130 VSR Drill and I promise that the 20V cordless isn t as powerful using it as a drill, especially if your drilling out holes for bench dog in hard maple. *I m not a Dewalt fan boy and I do not own a Dewalt cordless drill. * If I were to buy one try a DCD995B and the moving parts are all metal. This is just my opinion. I have used a plethora of cordless tools, and I own Hitachi cordless drills, and Dewalt 18V out perform these less quality Hitachi drills. Dewalt is what most pro s turn too.
> 
> - SSG


Looks like to differing statements here.

As far as battery operated tools, my 36 Volt Dewalt is 300 times better than my corded Dewalt.

I m not a Dewalt fan boy and I do not own a Dewalt cordless drill.


----------



## SSG (Sep 11, 2012)

Sorry its a cordless reciprocating saw, (obviously not a Dewalt Cordless Drill as originally stated)

Being hard on a tool right out of the box is an unfair representation of a product. Even in magazines that review these products they wait to publish it well after they know full well how it functions. The fact that you don't know what to expect from this product in 2 weeks kinda makes the review worthless don't you think? Any thing you buy should last 3 days fresh out of the box, if it doesn't that would earn it a negative star count. Doesn't that seam reasonable to you?


----------



## Racer2007 (Jan 13, 2011)

No problem

But I think that the OP here stated pretty clearly that he would come back and update the review after he had actually used it enough to know how he felt about it and even how long he felt that would take . Sometimes I have had a new tool for 2 months before I even used it the first time so having it for two weeks and not using it would not be the time to review it. Just as having it for 2 weeks and only using it one time would not be enough for a review.
As for something lasting at least 3 days fresh out of the box , I am assuming you are referring to the battery charge. If so I think most battery powered tools need to be charged before they will work for long because they have most likely sat on a shelf in a warehouse somewhere for months before they even got on the shelf at the store you bought them at , so for my drill lasting 2 weeks before I had to charge it was very nice to me.


----------



## SSG (Sep 11, 2012)

I was being sarcastic when I said " should last 3 days fresh out of the box" as I am sure we all have had something that has broken within that time frame, while million more have gone without issue. Who knows really but, I have been reading a lot of reviews here that do not give readers a good assessment of what the tool really does. And I do understand that some companies are going to replace their products with something before one of us can use the product to give a proper review. I understand what the guy is saying, but in all fairness I'm just being as hard on him as he is on Dewalt. I haven't seen where he said anything wrong at all. I guess at this point we just agree to disagree.


----------



## Racer2007 (Jan 13, 2011)

> I was being sarcastic when I said " should last 3 days fresh out of the box" as I am sure we all have had something that has broken within that time frame, while million more have gone without issue. Who knows really but, I have been reading a lot of reviews here that do not give readers a good assessment of what the tool really does. And I do understand that some companies are going to replace their products with something before one of us can use the product to give a proper review. I understand what the guy is saying, but in all fairness I m just being as hard on him as he is on Dewalt. I haven t seen where he said anything wrong at all. I guess at this point we just agree to disagree.
> 
> - SSG


Yep , done with this one.


----------



## dbray45 (Oct 19, 2010)

I have had tools that out of the box worked great. After they were used a bit, they burn up - not just the battery but the motors as well. I have had pneumatic tools fall apart and compressors that didn't do anything but make noise. I have had chisels and planes that would not keep an edge, and table saws that couldn't cut 1" stock without tripping the overload.

This drill, out of the box, did better than I anticipated but I still have not put it through what I call - a rough day. I will in due time but this weekend I had to cleanup some handsaws. I plan to sharpen them this week, time permitting and make a tote for one of them. Been very busy -

The comments from others would indicate that his may have been a solid purchase. I am not in a hurry because when I put it through its line of paces, means that I am also doing a lot of work - and I need to play from time to time.


----------

